
Research suggests racism could be a genetic trait - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-racism-genetic-trait.html
======
seesawtron
"New research ..." \- The study was published in Sept 2019. [0]

Here they took a sample of identical twins and non-identical twins (born
between 1945-1960, avg age 63 years) and collected answers to a set of
questions used to measure whether some groups should be dominating to others
or all should be equal. They found strong correlation between shared genes and
political attitudes and weak for environmental factors.

It all seems very stastically sound but there is a strong body of literatue
going back to the turn of 19th century that suggests that our beliefs and
outlook to the world and its people is strongly shaped by the environment and
company of people in which we live.

[0]
[https://www.pnas.org/content/116/36/17741](https://www.pnas.org/content/116/36/17741)

